# Vega Fence Modification



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Vega Fence Modification *

I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.

It's only design problem is that to tighten it you push the front knob down, (like most fences) but on the Vega this motion would tend to lift the rear end of the fence off of the table. Vega's solution to this was to attach a clip on the back of the fence which reached down under the rear rail. That way it could not lift up.

Two problems with this:

1. When ever you would tighten the fence it would try to lift up, the clip would hit the underside of the rear rail (preventing it from lifting), and then it would fall back down to the table. The difference was only about 1/8" but every time… *"Click… Click"*

2. To remove the fence from the table you could not just lossen it and lift it up (Like Biesemeyer or Unifence). The clip made you move it all the way off to one side.

I found a simple remedy to both of these problems: *I removed the shaft which holds the tightening cam in place and just reversed the cam.* Now to tighten the fence *I pull UP* on the knob/handle which forces the fence down against the table at the same time it tightens.










By doing this I was also able to remove the clip. So now I can just loosen and lift the fence off the table when I need to.

The other modification I made to this fence is the added plywood insert along the top. This allows me to keep a ruler handy (held in a channel with a rare earth magnet) and also add threaded inserts for atatching jigs.



















With the modifications I made to this fence I really like it a lot. It is weighs a lot less than a Biesemeyer or Unifence but seems every bit as sturdy and accurate. If you ever see a used Vega fence for sale I would recommend picking it up.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Blake -

Great ideas. I don't have a Vega fence . . . I do have a similar recess in my fence so I might be borrowing the insert concept. Excellent!


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


I put some rare earth magnets inside the square tube of my fence. Now when I put stuff on the metal, it just sticks to it. It's handy for adjustment drivers for my incra sled/mitre gauge, rules, etc. Just an idea. Three 1" rare earth magnets along the fence magnetizes the entire top.


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


I have a vega fence on my unisaw, but both are sorta stored in a corner right now. I think its a great saw fence. 
Not so great in a heavy production environment where you see guys hitting the handle with a block of wood thinking that makes it more snug though :-(....But some people can tear up a crowbar.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Great modification and thinking outside the box. Box tube that is.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Good thinking. The Biesmeyers do the same thing..pop up on the end when you tighten down on it.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Hey Blake, I have a Vega too and really like it, but you don't have to slide it off the end to remove it. You just lift the front till it clears the bar and then push backwards so the clip disengages. The clip on the back of mine has about a 1/2" of clearance between it and the bar though (which might be wrong, I got it used with no instructions) but works nicely.


----------



## bues0022 (Sep 30, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


I know I'm really pulling this back from the dead, but I have a functionality question…..how has changing the cam lever around changed the function of the t-square? My thoughts are (and please correct me if I'm wrong as I'm a bit of a newbie), when the handle is in the original position, the little clicks you're hearing are the backside of the T-square pulling up slightly on the rear rail. Would this provide a small amount of additional friction on that rear rail making it a little more secure? By turning the cam around, I think when it is locked the T-square is forced down instead of up - thereby negating the necessity of the rear rail…..Is this somewhat accurate or am I WAY off?

If this is the case, in general - what is the purpose of the rear rail if it locks hard on the front rail and the t-square is sufficiently sturdy enough not to flex?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Um…

There was never anything that "locks" the fence to the rear rail (like older and/or cheaper fences such as the tube style found on many old delta or rockwell tablesaws.) It only locks into place against the front rail, which is what makes it a "T-square" style fence.

A Beisemeyer fence sits on the top of the table saw. This is where the Vega differs: there is actually a space between the fence and the saw because it is supported by the front and rear rails (a little plastic foot rides on the rear rail). *So to answer your last question: the only purpose of the rear rail is to hold up the back of the fence.* The fact that the fence glides on the two rails and doesn't rest on the table top actually makes it VERY smooth.

The clip in the back never had anything to do with stability. It didn't lock down on the rear rail, and it did not create any additional friction. All it did was keep the back side of the fence from lifting up (a fix for poor design in my opinion).

What I did is turn the front locking cam upside-down… 

 which means that to lock it you pull up instead of push down on the handle to lock it in place;
 and in turn keeps the back of the fence down against the rear rail instead of pivoting up
 and eliminates the need for the rear clip

Does that answer your question? Why do you ask? Do you have one of these fences?


----------



## mchiper (Dec 26, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


"What I did is turn the front locking cam upside-down… 
which means that to lock it you pull up instead of push down on the handle to lock it in place; 
and in turn keeps the back of the fence down against the rear rail instead of pivoting up 
and eliminates the need for the rear clip" 
I'd about given up on my fence until I read your fix.
The problem I had was no matter how hard I "locked" the fence, it would creep
as I made a cut. The cam doesn't travel far enough to to get a good grip.
Also as for the so called "design fix" (click, click) 
My fence didn't have it, but, any up down motion on the fence tends to loosen
the cams hold on the front rail.
Yours is a GREAT solution.


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Glad it helped.


----------



## theicysea (Jan 19, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Blake, that's brilliant. If what you've done works on my Vega, you're Johnny-On-The-Spot.
Thanx


----------



## theicysea (Jan 19, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Blake,

How did you get the shaft out? I tried to to clamp the fence to a bench, and with a dead-blow hammer and drift pin tool, I attempted to drive the shaft out. No joy. The shaft didn't even move. I don't want to drive it to hard and risk distortion. Please advise.

Ben


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Don't use a dead blow. It needs a metal hammer to gently tap it free.


----------



## theicysea (Jan 19, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Blake,

Good call. Jumped right right out. No sweat, after I installed it upside down and had to take it apart again and reinstall it. The spring washer was a little tricky. I'm not sure why Vega didn't think of this. Good call. As for the other modification you did, I made board buddy's that fit into that slot. So you are officially "Johnny-on-the-spot" You may quote me.

Ben

Remember "With great power comes great responsibility" Spider Man


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


The problem with board buddies is that the Vega fence is too light. The spring tension in the Board Buddies will just lift up the fence instead of hold down your stock… which could be very dangerous. Be careful. The BB work better on a heavy steel fence like a Biesemeyer (or one that has hold-down clips like the unmodified Vega).


----------



## theicysea (Jan 19, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


I see your point. I still have my clip in place, but I will watch out for that. Thanks for the heads up. I wounder if a rear earth magnet on the far rail would would have enough holding power? I'll have to look into that. I'll let you know.


----------



## woodenboat (Mar 10, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Could anyone tell me where I can find just the Vega Pro 30" front and rear rails? Thanks , Woodenboat


----------



## YanktonSD (Jun 21, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


Great Ideas! I just got a Powermatic 63 with the Vega fence and looking for differnet ways I can modify it. Thanks


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


I have been using a Vega fence for years, love them. True pushing the lock ball down does raise the front of the fence, but I've never noted that it also moved the fence, it merely lifts. When I quit pushing down it settles right back where it started. IOW I don't notice anything to fix. Glad this made you feel better, but for something like 6 Vega's on 8 different saws I see no need. Enjoy your Vega. I'll suggest you just don't buy the fence, but see if you can also score all the safety gizmo's they make for it. Most forward thinking fences I know of.

Shown is what they call a "stock pusher" It incorporates a board buddy like design, with an anti kickback type piece of spring steel. They also have a thin cut off pusher designed to ride the fence, both worthy accessories.


----------



## netaron (Jan 30, 2018)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


I just finished doing these mods, to include the 4 washers for the alignment bolts, wow! First, the fence stays put with the reverse handle operation, and inserting 4 washers helped square the fence in a few seconds, no more movement while tightening. Thank you for this great post, and I agree, the "B" fence is nowhere near as agile and quick to set.


----------



## theicysea (Jan 19, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Vega Fence Modification *
> 
> I don't know if anybody has a Vega table saw fence out there… I got mine used and really like it. It is not one of the big names for after-market fences but it is a good, accurate T-square style fence.
> 
> ...


I have this same fence. I was able to flip the main cam handle and push down to lock. Great fence.


----------

